# Personal Protection GSD's? Canada?



## hitman1234455 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi, just wanted to know where to buy personal Protection GSD's in Canada Ontario.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Your name is hitman




And you want a PPD.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hmmmmm . . . . Don't know. Odd username.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

The word around town is Dave is the best. I went up a few days ago and picked up Renegade, here is a few pictures of him.














You should talk to Dave. He'll set you up with a great dog that will completely fulfill your needs.

:hammer:


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

There are things that one should not delve into by jumping in. PPDs is one thing like that.

It is better to ask a few basic questions first so folks can find out why you want a PPD. That will also give you a feel for if you are asking the right people.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you want several?


Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## hitman1234455 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a one GSD i just want another one.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

IMO the kind of person that is experienced enough does not need to ask where to get one...

JMHO


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

tell us what this first one is like .
Carmen


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

carmspack said:


> tell us what this first one is like .
> Carmen


And it would help also if you would give us some idea of why you want a PPD - they aren't for everyone (you have to consistently keep up the training for the life of the dog) and there is a lot of potential liability in owning one. 
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

